# St. Veronica; patron saint of photographers



## ksmattfish (May 1, 2004)

Stumbled upon this while shamelessly searching for free advertising space for my website.  thought it was interesting...

http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/saintv02.htm


----------



## Sharkbait (May 2, 2004)

Interesting!


----------



## terri (May 3, 2004)

The first image transfer....?


----------

